

The road to launch... - blored
http://blog.clutterme.com/2007/09/road-to-launch.html

======
natrius
I hope there's some sort of plan to use this to let people edit their Myspace
profiles, though I'm not sure how feasible that is. I can't see why anyone
would want to use this by itself.

The new focus on home pages doesn't sound like a very good idea either. Google
and Yahoo have been doing that for years (not to mention Netvibes, Pageflakes,
etc), and your improvement on that is to let people position and resize images
and videos? Good luck with that.

How about a different approach? You've written all this code that lets people
easily lay things out on a web page. Hm... that sounds kind of like a desktop
publishing application. What do people use those for? Flyers, invitations,
newsletters, etc. And all of these things are notoriously annoying to send via
email. If you crank out some templates and hype up your product as an easy way
for people to make and send flyers (with videos embedded!), then you'd at
least start out with a few users.

But home pages? It's been done. Many, many times.

~~~
redrory
It's sad to say, but I have to agree. That the homepage market looks quite
crowded.

After seeing the eZ Website Creator, I was quite impressed and that seems a
lot better than the Homepage theory. What was the problem with that?

You mentioned that you wanted to eventually become acquired by a Search-engine
startup, I really don't see that happening with the Homepage method.

All the best .. Mark/Alex

would love an invite : redrory ( at) gmail (dot) com :)

------
staunch
An idea for where you might want to take this would be to turn it into a
service for other sites to use. A social networking site webmaster would use
your service to offer their users the ability to drag n drop functionality on
their page. You would make it easy for the webmaster to create "widgets" that
can be added/removed. Basically iGoogle for any site that wants it but doesn't
want to get involved in the hairy mess of making a solid and reliable drag n
drop interface.

------
jamiequint
From the blog ...

"In the end we decided to forego the customizable webpage market and focus on
customizable homepages."

From clutterme.com ...

"We let you make websites."

Which one is it?

~~~
blored
Good call, we still have to update the main site with some changes. You've
nailed us though, because we did the marketing change on Sunday, and the
online version hasn't caught up with localhost.

------
rms
invite code?

~~~
blored
Yes, give me 1 hour to roll out some changes, you can either have it here or
in your inbox. I'll post some here.

~~~
blored
NM05XEHf

pCD0UwHG

VD1bPrmR

First come first serve, or e-mail me for an account.

